# Rmi Kommunikation Server zu mehreren Clients?



## Birdy (18. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne per RMI beispielsweise einen Chat implementieren. Ich habe es geschafft, dass ein Client seine Daten, per Methodenaufruf auf dem Server, zum Server schickt. Jetzt soll der Server die Daten an alle anderen angemeldeten Clients weiterleiten. Hier würde mir erstmal das Stichwort Multicast einfallen. Wie könnte man das realisieren? Hat der Server irgendwelche Referenzen auf seine Clients? Wo finde ich die Adressen der Clients? Und gibt es hierfür einen vorgesehen Verbindungsaufbau vom Server zu den Clients in rmi? Oder welche Verbindungsart bietet sich hier an?

Mein *Server* implementiert bisher die remoteMethode und:

```
try {
			LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT);
		}

		catch (RemoteException ex) {
			System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
		}
		try {
			Naming.rebind("Server", new Server());
		} catch (MalformedURLException ex) {
			System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
		} catch (RemoteException ex) {
			System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
		}
```

Mein Client verbindet sich mit dem Server wie folgt:

```
ServerInterface server = (ServerInterface)Naming.lookup("//127.0.0.1/Server");
```

Vielen Dank und gruß
Birdy!


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2007)

Suche mal hier nach RMI-Callback.


----------



## Birdy (18. Nov 2007)

Danke. Hab was gutes gefunden!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=40482#40482


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2007)

Siehe auch: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24651
Ich hab da mal ein Beispiel mit RemoteObserver geschrieben.


----------

